# Using bicycle power for washing clothes?



## somepunk (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can figure out how to wash clothes using bicycle power? I am trying to figure out how I can translate vertical motion to horizontal motion. 

I know that Lehman's has the James Washer and the plunger, but the James washer is too expensive and the plunger seems too good to be true for only $15.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

What about setting it up similar to the rotisserie in It's A Wonderful Life? Run a chain or belt from the pedal crank on the bike, around the belt drive of the washing machine. Be sure both are well lubricated before pedaling, and see if it works. It won't spin as well, but you can always use a wringer to squeeze them out. Might not work so well for some things, but should get most clothes pretty durn clean!


----------



## somepunk (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks! I have seen on the internet that someone did that very thing. I didn't see how he converted the movement of the peddles to the movement of the washer. I wonder if I have the strength to move it. It has definitely got my mind working. If something should happen and I need to convert my washing machine, I will keep this in mind. Thank you for your input.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Using a bicycle is an interesting concept, but all you really need to get clothes clean is a 'sloshing' motion. 

When DH and I were traveling, we used on of those Wonder Washers; a plastic, hand-powered, tumble washer. We used it quite a bit and it actually worked very well. (We've still got it in the basement!) Of course, it didn't "spin" out the rinse water so we cannibalized an old wringer washer for the wringer parts. Made a clamp for it and attached a handle to work it manually. Many small things we were able to wring by hand, but it sure did the trick with jeans. 

If the bicycle idea doesn't work out, this could be 'Plan B.' ;-)

RVcook


----------



## wills (Jun 17, 2008)

There are a number of links, if you will google for bicycle washing machine or pedal washing machine.


----------



## coachgeo (Jun 3, 2008)

I've got a wonder wash type Im experementing with. Considering hooking it up to pedals. Might be as easy as putting it's OEM handcrank on both sides and just pedal it like a sit in your chair pedal exercise maching. 

I have plans on how to make a wind powered washing machine. Folk use to use this in WWII.

It is basically the plunger type but a large windmill powered the up and down plunger


----------



## coachgeo (Jun 3, 2008)

Pedal washing maching your better off rethinking the basket. Do verticle spin basket instead of a horizontal spin basket. 

Make a round cage with a trap door out of wood and chicken wire. Small axle stub centered on each side. Would look like a super fat bicycle tire made out of chicken wire

Hook a pully on one stub. Stand it up verticle with axle hubs resting in a bracket that looks like bicycle forks flipped upside down. 

hook bike to that. Basket spins inside a tub of water that is only as tall as the bottom of the pully of the cage.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

somepunk said:


> Does anyone know where I can figure out how to wash clothes using bicycle power? I am trying to figure out how I can translate vertical motion to horizontal motion.
> 
> I know that Lehman's has the James Washer and the plunger, but the James washer is too expensive and the plunger seems too good to be true for only $15.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I bought one of those plungers and it really works very well. 
Trisha in WA


----------

